# مطلوب دراسة جدوا لانشاء مصنع...؟وخطوط انتاج للمصنع؟



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدا الرائع جدا والى فيه كل تميز من المواضيع ومن الاخوان الاعضاء الكرام....
انا لي صديق وهوا حاب يعمل مصنع والمصنع عباره عن مصنع انتاج مواتير دينموا للماء الخاصه بالمنازل او مصنع تجميع مكيفات...
فاذا امكن من الاخوان الاعضاء المساعده في الحصول على خطوط انتاج وتجميع لهذي الفكره
واذا امكن من الاخوان الاعضاء اعطائي فكر لمصانع اخرى مع العلم انا مقيم في الامارات وعندي راس مال لا بس به
شكرا لكل من جاوبني مقدما
مع السلامه


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الكريم
لا يوجد شىء اسمه حاب يعمل مصنع
انشاء المصنع يكون بعد دراسة تجيب على السؤال ... هل الاستيراد افضل اقتصاديا ام التصنيع وهى دراسة قائمة على حسابات التكلفة الثايتة والمتغيرة والربح بالنسبة للحالتين معا فالتكلفة الثابتة عالية فى حالة التصنيع فى حين ان سعر المكونات الاولية منخفض والعكس فى حالة الاستيراد تكون التكلفة الثابتة قليلة جدا وسعر المنتج مرتفع


----------



## صناعي1 (24 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بك أخي

هذا الموضوع يتحدث عن دراسات الجدوى بشكل عام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63740.html
اتمنى ان يفيدك


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم للتوضيح
برئيك ما هوا افضل مصنع ممكن ان ينعمل بتكلفه في حدود 150 الف دولار ويقام في الامارات وكما تعلم ان الامارات تعتمد على التصدير مع السوق المحلي


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 أبريل 2008)

لابد ان تدرس المنتجات البسيطة التى يحتاجها السوق ولا تحتاج تكاليف مرتفعة كالالبان والخضروات و العصائر


----------



## جمال الطكوكي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد ان انشئ مصنعالتجميع المكيفات العوائية وبعض الاجهزة المنزلية في الجزائرفمن يستطيع ان يعرض علينا
التزويد بالقطع الازمة مع جزيل الشكر
جمال الجزائر


----------

